# Video Game Streaming Green Screen Lighting Setup Recommendations



## sk8ersquare (Nov 23, 2015)

G'day Avid photographers and video specialists!


 I've been stumbling my way through to find the most ideal solution to my current problem and I'm really hoping that the great community here will be able to help me come up with the most ideal solution to resolve my problem!

 I have a small room space (3mx3.1m) or (10x10ft) in which I conduct Twitch.tv video streaming on my PC. I use a Logitech C920 to conduct continuous video streaming and I end up with a lighting situation affected significantly by the light outside and the poor lighting within the room.

The upgrade - is to go for a green screen setup to professionalise my video streaming and a lighting solution to normalise the lighting conditions. As I'm on a computer I'll be sitting down waving my arms and talking for the most part as I coach students using the likes of Skype, so looking sharp is key too. (Any recommendations on camera positioning would be helpful to.) The catch is, I'm not sure what's appropriate for such a small space and my 'niche' use of photographic lighting and equipment.

Any recommendations on an exact lighting (how many?, size, softboxes or umbrellas?, light heads and brightness/wattage) and green screen kit would be highly appreciated. I'm located in Australia, so any product recommendations need to be available for purchase and delivery here (Amazon in particular can be tricky! Plus the power sockets are all different). Thankyou  )

I've attached examples.

My thoughts/readings on a solution:

- A 3m wide, and not very long maybe 1.6m green screen fabric and adjustable stand.
- Softboxes with a light wattage that isn't warming up the whole room and blinding me whilst using the PC for continuous use for extended periods of time. Standing and adjustable.
I'm not sure how many I need? I've had recommendations of 3 up to 5!!(as two for lighting the green screen separate from me) but the room is tiny?

Again, any assistance would be highly appreciated!
(i've attached some examples from others to the thread)
Cheers,
-Arj


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,

I do not own a greenscreen setup so this is cheap advice; 

I would go bigger with the screen so you can play with more angles and not worry about keeping the screen in it.

You need continuous lighting. Compact florescents will probably work. You can just put a white sheet in front if you dont want to incmvest in boxes. 

I


----------



## Braineack (Nov 23, 2015)

ask day[9] what he uses...


----------



## sk8ersquare (Nov 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> ask day[9] what he uses...


These responses were brilliant actually! I looked up what Day[9] has and sure enough - compact fluorescent!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...eativeASIN=B0050K3DW2&linkCode=as2&tag=d9t-20

thanks so much for your assistance so far, any other tips I'd be keen to hear


----------

